# Where would Rudy Fernandez go if he were in this years draft?



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I have heard several people say top ten, a few say top 5, I personally think he would go 3rd, but I really don't know. He is the best player in Europe by far, great scorer, great passer, great court vision, very athletic and more. His drawbacks are that he is only decent on defense, is 23 years old, and some say his handles are limited, though I don't really see that. 

Last year he went 24th, partially because of his contract status, and back then people were saying that if he was able to be drafted directly in to the NBA than he would have gone in the mid to late teens. And this year he improved tremendously, winning MVP of all the tournaments he was in so far, and likely to win MVP of his league. 

ULEB 07/08 - 22.6mpg, 15.2ppg, FG% 46.8, 3pt% 39.1, FT% 94.1, Reb 3.4, ast 3.7, stl 2.0
ACB O7/08 - 28mpg, 21.6ppg, FG% 49.7, 3pt% 42.2, FT% 91.1, Reb 3.1, ast 4.2, stl 2.2

Also, remember that assists are recorded differently in Europe and those numbers would basically be much higher in the states.

Here is compilation 
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UzaRAZ_yNTQ&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UzaRAZ_yNTQ&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

Highlights from a recent game
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fKhLJZHizYk&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fKhLJZHizYk&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

3-5. And yeah, I think he'd have gone in the teens last year if he had been coming over immediately.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

5-10

Eh, 7.


----------



## Rule_By_His_Own_Hand (Jun 20, 2006)

I looked at some more clips with his name in a search and on youtube for just added videos I got here some Spanish fans are arguing about Spanoulis being better than him, so I would say no way in hell he would be a top 3 pick.

there's the commentary

http://youtube.com/watch?v=3b_XfVMu6qQ

here's the clip

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3b_XfVMu6qQ&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3b_XfVMu6qQ&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Rule_By_His_Own_Hand said:


> I looked at some more clips with his name in a search and on youtube for just added videos I got here some Spanish fans are arguing about Spanoulis being better than him, so I would say no way in hell he would be a top 3 pick.
> 
> there's the commentary
> 
> ...


Just cause one person made a clip that said he is better makes it so?

And I think it is totally reasonable for you to not think he is top 3, but where would you place him? top 5? top 10, top 20? or 50th where Spanoulis was drafted?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

He is not "the best player in Europe by far". I don't know how high he'd go, I just thought I'd point that out.

peace


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

Rudy's biggest problem is that he is light for his height - this would not go well with NBA people - so I can't see him as a top-5 pick despite his success in Europe. I would go somewhere in the 7-10 range.

He might still be one of the best 3 players to come out of the draft class when all is said and done - but I just do not see him drafted that high.


----------



## Rule_By_His_Own_Hand (Jun 20, 2006)

GOD said:


> Just cause one person made a clip that said he is better makes it so?
> 
> And I think it is totally reasonable for you to not think he is top 3, but where would you place him? top 5? top 10, top 20? or 50th where Spanoulis was drafted?


Players right now in Europe probably better than him:

Terrence Morris
Dimitris Diamantidis
Ramunas Siskauskas
Theo Papaloukas
Trajan Langdon
Antonis Fotsis
Vassilis Spanoulis


I am not saying Rudy cannot play in the NBA. He is something like a younger Brent Barry type player but he has less handles than Barry and needs to work on that a little bit. Honestly if the Blazers really want a PG/SG/SF from Europe Diamantidis should be there man if you want my honest opinion. He's 6-5 40 inch vertical, he's got a 7-0 wingspan, he's a great ball handler, he's the best team defender in the WORLD and he's got a point guard mind and mentality, he can run a team as a point forward even. He has pure point guard attitude. He can play the 1,2,3 and guard the 1,2,3. He is a player that would gladly accept being a role player and does not care at all about shots or scoring. He would literally be the PERFECT player to match with guys like Roy, Alridge, Oden.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

^^Throw in Splitter, McIntyre, Lavrinovic and a bunch of other names too. I mean, Fernandez has been putting up nice numbers in the Spanish league (which is one of the best European leagues), but he's never played in the toughest European competition. I'm sorry but putting up big numbers in the ULEB cup is not something to label a player the best by far. I doubt he cracks the top 10. He's an awesome talent though, no doubt about it.

peace


----------



## Rule_By_His_Own_Hand (Jun 20, 2006)

Plastic Man said:


> ^^Throw in Splitter, McIntyre, Lavrinovic and a bunch of other names too. I mean, Fernandez has been putting up nice numbers in the Spanish league (which is one of the best European leagues), but he's never played in the toughest European competition. I'm sorry but putting up big numbers in the ULEB cup is not something to label a player the best by far. I doubt he cracks the top 10. He's an awesome talent though, no doubt about it.
> 
> peace


Yeah I forget some names also like Pekovic as well. Rudy I really think I lien to a young Brent Barry with less handles (he can fix that because he just really hasn't needed his handle to be that good so in the NBA he would surely imporve on it). The kid obviously can be even a very good player in the NBA. Now when I say young Brent Barry not nearly that flashy of a player but pretty similar nonetheless I think.

But I think Rudy is getting thrown in the same hype machine that Jasekivicius was before he came to the NBA. he's being way overhyped right now. Like I said I really think a guy like Diamantidis or even Siskauskus would be a really nice fit in Portland whereas Rudy will just be another young player that needs to develop. Some NBA coaches don't play these guys. Look at Sergio right now under Nate.

Then you have a guy like Macijuaskus who was better than Rudy is now when he cam to the NBA and he showed up apparently out of shape and Byron Scott just threw him in the trash bin immediately. Spanoulis is an example of a player with great potential that came to the NBA too early. He went to the NBA after his rookie year of Euroleague and got a coach that will not develop players, etc.

So all I am saying is the thing that REALLY matters for these Euros is get the right coach and right team situation for them. Look at Belineli for instance. These guys get so frustrated and so mad and might even leave after one year because they aren't like US ballers. They are used to being the man on their team or even in their league. Then they leave friends and family and they take less money to ride on a bench.

It's a bit different for a guy like Splitter that's a big man coming over you know the big men will get a look for sure. Rudy better be careful and if the Blazers are not going to be just the perfect team for him he should do exact same thing Scola did. And really like I am saying there are other players in Europe that would fit Portland probably better. But even the GM's of the NBA teams get all caught up in players that are surrounded by hype.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

A lot of those guys are people who are better than him now, but that doesn't make them better NBA prospects than him. Obviously, several of them have already failed in the NBA. That they have failed in the NBA--or chosen not to come to the NBA--and done well in Europe doesn't really say anything at all about Fernandez's prospects.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

The Blazers GM, Pritchard, used to play in Spain I believe and has a better feeling then most GM's of actual translatable talent. I hope at least. As far as Sergio, he is a different situation, he was never even a starter over there and was drafted purely on upside whereas Fernandez has at least proven he is a very capable player over in Spain. 

Well, I could be wrong about him being the best player in Europe as I don't follow European ball much, maybe catch a couple games on the net a year and read a some articles. So, my question is, why is there so much hype about Rudy if there are all these other players that you think are better? Is it just that he is flashy? 

By the way, I like the Brent Barry comparison. I think their games are similar, but I always felt that Barry kind of underachieved. Hopefully Rudy won't. If he can be as good as Barry then he will find some success in the NBA, and anything better than Barry and he will be considered a very good player in the NBA.


----------



## Rule_By_His_Own_Hand (Jun 20, 2006)

luther said:


> A lot of those guys are people who are better than him now, but that doesn't make them better NBA prospects than him. Obviously, several of them have already failed in the NBA. That they have failed in the NBA--or chosen not to come to the NBA--and done well in Europe doesn't really say anything at all about Fernandez's prospects.


You are completely looking at it from the American NBA view. Any of those players can easily play in the NBA (some American players that are judged on what they were YEARS ago and are much better now). Mike Batiste is an example he is probably 10 times the player now than he was when he first came to Europe from the NBA. Then you have players like Macijuaskus or Spanoulis that are without question NBA level. Spanoulis is better than the big majority of NBA point guards. The issue like I am trying to explain is IF a coach benches an American rookie he may look at it as "I just have to wait" BUT if he does that to a guy that's a superstar in Europe - then that player will pout, get mad, and be gone just like that.

It's not even remotely the same circumstance or world for the Euro players. Americans just don't freaking get it. it's why I bring up Scola, Fernandez has way more physical ability than Scola but right now his NBA prospects are WAY LOWER because Scola came to the NBA when he was clearly a top 3 player in Europe. Fernandez would be coming to the NBA nowhere near that level. And you can throw around this upside and NBA failure argument all day and it still doesn't change the fact that you are wrong.

Even if Fernandez was 10 times better than he is there's a chance an NBA coach simply will not play him, he will then be called "an NBA failure" by American fans. There is a bias against the Euro players that exists. Even the Spurs didn't think Scola was good enough to play in the NBA.

The truth is if players in Europe would wait like Scola did, maybe like Siskauskus is doing then when they come to the NBA it's to a team that WILL play them. It's not this same old "he has to earn minutes" "he's just like any other rookie" etc.

Steve Nash or Jermaine O'Neal can be "failures" and ride a bench all they want but that is because they look at the NBA as their only option. A guy that looks at the NBA as nothing more than something he might want to experience is not sticking around when he rides the bench.

Look at Navarro, as of yet Rudy is not at the level Navarro was in Europe and Navarro is coming at age 27. Coaches can use that excuse of young rookie players with these guys. But the moment that get a young Euro player they want to bench the guy right off. Popovich had to be told by his GM to play Manu. Think about that, "Manu is an NBA failure".

Bottom line is there is a myth that how good you are in the NBA decides how good you are, as if Europe doesn't even count. Pure fantasy. How good Rudy is in Europe is directly related to how good he actually is. Which is why this idea is in hype. EVERY NBA forum was saying Jasekivicius was the best Euro player ever. But it was not true, it was a lie. Rudy is what he is, a very good prospect. he is nothing more than that at this point. And even talking about upside just shows how much hype there is. Even in Spanish league you can argue Rubio, Gasol, Splitter have more upside than him. But every basketball forum has this guy rated the "best player in Europe".

A little secret, it was the SAME Spanish fans that told everyone Jasekivicius was the greatest European player ever that are ranking Rudy now.


----------



## Rule_By_His_Own_Hand (Jun 20, 2006)

GOD said:


> The Blazers GM, Pritchard, used to play in Spain I believe and has a better feeling then most GM's of actual translatable talent. I hope at least. As far as Sergio, he is a different situation, he was never even a starter over there and was drafted purely on upside whereas Fernandez has at least proven he is a very capable player over in Spain.
> 
> Well, I could be wrong about him being the best player in Europe as I don't follow European ball much, maybe catch a couple games on the net a year and read a some articles. So, my question is, why is there so much hype about Rudy if there are all these other players that you think are better? Is it just that he is flashy?
> 
> By the way, I like the Brent Barry comparison. I think their games are similar, but I always felt that Barry kind of underachieved. Hopefully Rudy won't. If he can be as good as Barry then he will find some success in the NBA, and anything better than Barry and he will be considered a very good player in the NBA.


You are way wrong about best player in Europe, no offense. Example Pekovic is 22 and he's already better than Rudy is. Anyway yeah I think Brent Barry. And you are right Brent underachieved. He didn't use half the talent he had. I am right with you on Rudy being a good NBA prospect. But it's just that unless Portland handles him the right way he will just be another Spanoulis or Macijuaskus. And people arguing he's somehow different have never watched any European basketball. If this Euro player has serious game you better use him. So if your coach is committed to developing him you got a good player. problem is the NBA coaches expect these guys to be seasoned and ready and when they are not they just bench them.

That's why some of the Euro players like Scola or Navarro do better because it's a lot harder for NBA coaches to bench players that are that experienced. Sergio is only different in the aspect that he's WILLING to stay in NBA because as you said he was nothing big in Europe. That is my point if you are Rudy or Spanoulis and you get benched because you came to early and too inexperienced but you are the man in Europe then you will be fuming back to Europe in a year. I'm just trying to explain simple concepts that American NBA fans can't ever seem to grasp. To Sergio it makes sense to ride the bench it does not to these other guys YET even though they are superior players they might get benched because they are too young when they came over. Unlike a US baller they won't wait it out. That's the point.


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

How do you feel about Europeans saying Rudy is better than Bargnani? And how do you explain Rudy winning FIBA's European Player of the Year award?


----------



## Rule_By_His_Own_Hand (Jun 20, 2006)

JFizzleRaider said:


> How do you feel about Europeans saying Rudy is better than Bargnani? And how do you explain Rudy winning FIBA's European Player of the Year award?


Better than Bargnani? Probably. But since this topic is all about in a lot of ways NBA prospects or "upside" Bargs has to have more. Yeah if Rudy comes to the NBA he will be coming possibly as a better player but Bargnani has more potential IMO. Although I don't think Bargnani was that good when he came to NBA. But again a point I'm trying to make is that big men WILL get many chances from NBA teams. Guards? They might get one look and if a team doesn't like them that's it. Seems the Euro guards some times don't even get that.

Jasekivicius got a big look in Indiana because of his name and his experience level. But then a guy with a lesser name like Macijuaskas or who comes over too early after a rookie year in Europe like Spanoulis they might not even get a look. Just 6-8 minutes once every 3 or 4 games.

So again it really doesn't matter how good the player is. It's will he get a chance to show what he can do. Belineli is not as good as Rudy based on how he has played but even he is more athletic possibly and with better handles than Rudy. He can't even get in a game for the Warriors. It's not that he can't play it's that he's getting labeled that way. I think a lot of people forget that Euros like Tony Parker or Dirk come VERY young to NBA where the teams knows they need developing or even like Manu they come once they are established in Europe as the best or top 3 best player. Americans just always believe if a guy came from Europe and didn't play he "sucks" not the case in some of these instances. It's just that the NBA does not develop a Euro player unless he's very young and they will not play a veteran Euro if he needs any developing. It really makes no sense at all but that's what has been happening.


As for Rudy being FIBA European player of the Year I may be wrong but I do not believe this ever happened. I think it was 2006 Theo Papaloukas and 2007 Kirilenko. I really do not believe he was ever European player of the year but if I am wrong I will apologize as I am not sure on that.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

^AK-47 did win the 2007 player of the year. Fernandez hasn't won that award


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

Plastic Man said:


> ^^Throw in Splitter, McIntyre, Lavrinovic and a bunch of other names too. I mean, Fernandez has been putting up nice numbers in the Spanish league (which is one of the best European leagues), but he's never played in the toughest European competition. I'm sorry but putting up big numbers in the ULEB cup is not something to label a player the best by far. I doubt he cracks the top 10. He's an awesome talent though, no doubt about it.
> 
> peace


Lol. 

http://www.euroleague.net/competition/players/showplayer?clubcode=JOV&pcode=BMT&seasoncode=E2006

Get your fact straight before posting.

McIntyre? Lavrinovic? Splitter? Are you kidding me?


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> ^AK-47 did win the 2007 player of the year. Fernandez hasn't won that award


sorry I meant the FIBA Europe Young Player of the Year

The 22-year-old was named the FIBA Europe Young Player of the Year for his efforts with club and country in 2006, culminating in a World Championship for Spain.

FIBA Europe Secretary General Nar Zanolin and the President of the Spanish Basketball Federation Jose Luis Saez were on hand to present Fernandez with the award, which earned him a standing ovation from the sellout crowd.

"This award is a real honor," said Fernandez.

"It means that I am ahead of people like Andrea Bargnani and Ersan Ilyasova (second and third in the voting) and that's something that really motivates me to get better and to continue to do the same things I've been doing until now."


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> ^^Throw in Splitter, McIntyre, Lavrinovic and a bunch of other names too. I mean, Fernandez has been putting up nice numbers in the Spanish league (which is one of the best European leagues), but he's never played in the toughest European competition. I'm sorry but putting up big numbers in the ULEB cup is not something to label a player the best by far. I doubt he cracks the top 10. He's an awesome talent though, no doubt about it.
> 
> peace


How would you rank, say, the top 10 players in Europe, first thru tenth?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

probably somewhere in the late lottery, I don't think he will crack top 10 though. If I remember correctly there hasn't been a foreign SG/SF taken in the top 10 like ever. Mikael Pietrus I think is the highest at #11 and there are a few after 11. It's an athletic position not to mention one of the most crowded one in terms of talent. He might be a pretty good player, but in terms of being drafted teams just might not take him that high.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

GOD said:


> Well, I could be wrong about him being the best player in Europe as I don't follow European ball much, maybe catch a couple games on the net a year and read a some articles. So, my question is, why is there so much hype about Rudy if there are all these other players that you think are better? Is it just that he is flashy?


Honestly, there's not that much hype in Europe... I hardly hear his name mentioned. The story changed when I started visiting Trailblazers boards and read clips from Oregonian papers when Oden went down and later. People seem to really by high on Fernandez and I was frankly taken aback, since he's not mentioned in the discussion of being one of the best European players (maybe people in Spain will tell you otherwise, I don't know). I guess his talent alone is enough for the hype in the States and to be fair he did put up nice stats in the Spanish league, Cup and ULEB cup (and since I was corrected by Chef, in the Euroleague last year). 



JFizzleRaider said:


> How do you feel about Europeans saying Rudy is better than Bargnani? And how do you explain Rudy winning FIBA's European Player of the Year award?


EDIT: you probably meant "young Player of The Year"? EDIT2: yup, you've already corrected yourself .

Fernandez has won the Spanish Cup MVP a couple of years ago and the ULEB cup MVP; he was never the player of the year nor the MVP of the Euroleague or in the 2 All-European teams. I've not even heard much about him until, like I said, I visited some Blazers forums and sites. And I live in freaking Europe, and my hometeam has played in the toughest European competition for over a decade... I could just be an ignorant *****, though .



luther said:


> A lot of those guys are people who are better than him now, but that doesn't make them better NBA prospects than him. Obviously, several of them have already failed in the NBA. That they have failed in the NBA--or chosen not to come to the NBA--and done well in Europe doesn't really say anything at all about Fernandez's prospects.


I agree. We were only arguing GOD's proclamation of him being the best European player (by far). The scouts in the NBA surely know more about him and basketball than me and I have no doubt that he's an excellent prospect. I just wanted to shed some light on how he's percieved in Europe and to put some realism into the discussion.  The rest was also answered by Rule_By_His_Own_Hand.

peace


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Chef said:


> Lol.
> 
> http://www.euroleague.net/competition/players/showplayer?clubcode=JOV&pcode=BMT&seasoncode=E2006
> 
> ...


Uf, I missed one year, sorry. They even played against my home team (Union Olimpija), lol. I think that speaks wonders on how hyped up he is here and what people think of him, if I don't even remember him playing against us, lol. I wonder why Fernandez didn't crack the top10 players list that year...

I'm not kidding... they are all more renowned players, who actually play at the big stage and have gone far and all of the above have made this year's All-European teams. I don't really care much for the hype for him in the US, since I live in Europe. For all I care he can be the next coming of Drazen Petrovic. I just wanted to correct GOD's statements. It would be too bad if all the Blazers fans ended up disappointed because he turned into another short NBA stint that goes back to Europe after 4 years of benchwarming. That's what happens when your expectations are too high.

sasaint: I wouldn't, I don't buy much into these top10 ranks. For all I care Fernandez might crack that, but I can't say because the last time I've seen him play was quite some time ago). I personally value experience over these young players, because that's usually what gets the job done here. I guess the whole mentality is just different overseas; the scouts see an exceptional young talent, the fans go crazy, want to bring him over, yadayada. And then he ends up sitting on the bench, not being played (khm, Milicic, khm).

peace


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I can't seem to edit my previous posts, only 2 more things I have to say and I'm out:
1."EDIT: you probably meant "young Player of The Year"? Erazem Lorbek has won that award 3 or 4 years ago. I'm guessing you don't know who that is" I meant Europe's Rising Star. JFizzleRaider, you're correct on the young player award.
2. Rule_By_His_Own_Hand pretty much explained what I was trying to say in my previous posts. We could both be wrong and Fernandez turns out to be the best Euro to ever come to the States, of course. But I've seen too many of these young prospects being touted as the next Ginobili's or Kukoc's and they soon came packing back to Europe. And I'm not the only European who doesn't like that. I had much respect for players like Dejan Bodiroga who reached God-like status here and never ventured overseas, because the same old story would probably happen to him... but, I guess times are changing. And rightfully so, since more and more of these players are proving that they can (and should) play in the NBA.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

Plastic Man said:


> Uf, I missed one year, sorry. They even played against my home team (Union Olimpija), lol. I think that speaks wonders on how hyped up he is here and what people think of him, if I don't even remember him playing against us, lol. I wonder why Fernandez didn't crack the top10 players list that year...
> 
> I'm not kidding... they are all more renowned players, who actually play at the big stage and have gone far and all of the above have made this year's All-European teams. I don't really care much for the hype for him in the US, since I live in Europe. For all I care he can be the next coming of Drazen Petrovic. I just wanted to correct GOD's statements. It would be too bad if all the Blazers fans ended up disappointed because he turned into another short NBA stint that goes back to Europe after 4 years of benchwarming. That's what happens when your expectations are too high.
> 
> ...


Just because Rudy didn't play this years Euroleague he is less renowned than McIntyre & Co.? If DKV Joventut (his team) played the lousy Italian League they would be playing Euroleague every year.

I don't want to hype Rudy, in fact I've already said in this board that he needs to improve his ballhandling if he wants to receive minutes with the Blazers.

Rudy is not only a young talent, is the actual leader of the best team in the Spanish League (1st League in Europe), the MVP of the ULEB, the MVP of the Spanish Cup and most probably the MVP of the ACB.


----------



## Rule_By_His_Own_Hand (Jun 20, 2006)

Well I don't mean to say anything but at the 2007 European Championship Navarro, Calderon, and Spanoulis, hell even Lakovic looked 10 times better than Rudy. But Rudy is younger than them so he has that on his side.


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

Why do I feel this Rule_By_His_Own_Hand guy is the same as Lakers_4_Life that makes a fool of himself praising Spanoulis in this RealGM thread?

I think it's downright retarded to value a cancer like Spanoulis (it's not coincidence that Panathinaikos won the Euroleague while he was in the NBA, and has missed the quarterfinals now that he has returned) over Rudy Fernández. Other comparisions loook a lot more legit to me, such as Siskauskas, Diamantidis or Papaloukas (although Theo is having an off year, probably due physical problems). Others... Fotsis? Give me a break.

I can only think that some people haven't watched Rudy this season at all. Others just don't want to or can't see.



Plastic Man said:


> Uf, I missed one year, sorry. They even played against my home team (Union Olimpija), lol. I think that speaks wonders on how hyped up he is here and what people think of him, if I don't even remember him playing against us, lol.


Honestly, it's more like speaking wonders on your quality as a basketball viewer.

Rudy was head-and-shoulders the best player in that game in Ljubljana and Joventut won it. Besides, it's not like he goes easily unnoticed on the court given his playing style. So what else do you want to remember him? Did you go drunk to the game? No kidding, it's a serious question.


----------



## Rule_By_His_Own_Hand (Jun 20, 2006)

Genjuro said:


> Why do I feel this Rule_By_His_Own_Hand guy is the same as Lakers_4_Life that makes a fool of himself praising Spanoulis in this RealGM thread?
> 
> I think it's downright retarded to value a cancer like Spanoulis (it's not coincidence that Panathinaikos won the Euroleague while he was in the NBA, and has missed the quarterfinals now that he has returned) over Rudy Fernández. Other comparisions loook a lot more legit to me, such as Siskauskas, Diamantidis or Papaloukas (although Theo is having an off year, probably due physical problems). Others... Fotsis? Give me a break.
> 
> ...


Rudy is in super hype land right now and it's all coming from Spain and the US. He is not as good as this hype. Also I compared him to a young Brent Barry and you act like underrate him? Do you have any clue how freaking good Brent Barry was back in the day? Seriously educate yourself with some old Barry clips on youtube man.

As for Spanoulis don't be shocked if fans around the internet think he's better. He's a tremendous player and he's really generally a big secret because he hasn't had much exposure. But that guy is really talented and Obradovic said he's the best player he EVER coached and he coached Bodiroga before.


----------



## Rule_By_His_Own_Hand (Jun 20, 2006)

Brent Barry back in the day, and you say I underrate Rudy? If anything I overrated him making that comparison. Some of you guys are just getting ticked off because a couple of us here are not talking the ridiculous hype about him is going around. Like I said you heard endlessly how Saras was the greatest European player ever. That was a lie, it was pure hype. How did that turn out?

Hmm....not much hype at all surrounding Manu when he came over. Gee wonder what's wrong here.

Brent Barry and don't tell me I am underrating Rudy, I compared him to Brent and that is actually OVERRATING him which should give a clue as to how much some people here are over hyping him. Barry was a SICK player and Rudy and his fans should feel honored even making that comparison, so this calling people out for making such statements and these comments are absolutely absurd.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=LXg-k_1NGMY

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LXg-k_1NGMY&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LXg-k_1NGMY&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

Rule_By_His_Own_Hand said:


> Rudy is in super hype land right now and it's all coming from Spain and the US. He is not as good as this hype. Also I compared him to a young Brent Barry and you act like underrate him? Do you have any clue how freaking good Brent Barry was back in the day? Seriously educate yourself with some old Barry clips on youtube man.
> 
> As for Spanoulis don't be shocked if fans around the internet think he's better. He's a tremendous player and he's really generally a big secret because he hasn't had much exposure. But that guy is really talented and Obradovic said he's the best player he EVER coached and he coached Bodiroga before.


I haven't mentioned Barry at all.

Of course I'm not shocked if people think Spanoulis is better than Rudy. You can read so much crap in the Internet, that you can even find somebody insinuating that Spanoulis is better than Bodiroga was. Go figure.


----------



## Rule_By_His_Own_Hand (Jun 20, 2006)

Genjuro said:


> I haven't mentioned Barry at all.
> 
> Of course I'm not shocked if people think Spanoulis is better than Rudy. You can read so much crap in the Internet, that you can even find somebody insinuating that Spanoulis is better than Bodiroga was. Go figure.


This is why Blazers fans are getting their hopes up too high. People saying things about Rudy that aren't true. This is how GOD probably got the "best European player by far" idea.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Mid-lotto to mid-first.


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

Rule_By_His_Own_Hand said:


> This is why Blazers fans are getting their hopes up too high. People saying things about Rudy that aren't true. This is how GOD probably got the "best European player by far" idea.


I wonder how you got the "Spanoulis is better than Rudy" idea... are you his agent? his mother? are you Spanoulis yourself? Man, you should learn to share the ball and take better decisions on court (just learn to defer on Diamantidis) instead of writing in a basketball forum.


----------



## Rule_By_His_Own_Hand (Jun 20, 2006)

Genjuro said:


> I wonder how you got the "Spanoulis is better than Rudy" idea... are you his agent? his mother? are you Spanoulis yourself? Man, you should learn to share the ball and take better decisions on court (just learn to defer on Diamantidis) instead of writing in a basketball forum.


As I said the Blazers would be better of signing Diamantidis than Rudy. Yet there's no talk of him being gotten. Probably something to do with all that hype...........


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

Rule_By_His_Own_Hand said:


> As I said the Blazers would be better of signing Diamantidis than Rudy. Yet there's no talk of him being gotten. Probably something to do with all that hype...........


I know this might be a long shot, but perhaps it has something to do with the fact that the Blazers own Rudy's rights.


----------



## Stay Blazed (May 5, 2008)

rudy would go somewhere between 3-5. Definately no lower than that, especially in this draft.


----------



## Boris (Jun 30, 2005)

he will be ok, but I would like that he stay year or two in europ. to bad NBA takes allmost evrything what is worth in europ, sometime before they even make on roster of senior team.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

i think a more appropriate description would be that he is arguably the best player in the 2nd best league in the world. 

for people to keep saying portland should just sign diamantidis is ignorant. portland already owns rudy's rights, diamantidis prefers to play in a league where there is inferior competition, therefore making himself look better. and trajan langdon? really? i know he just led cska to the title, but really, after 4 years of college at duke, and 3 years in the nba, nobody wanted him, he could not get minutes on ANY team. and he is the euroleague finals mvp. he must have gotten alot better in his old age.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

drexlersdad said:


> i think a more appropriate description would be that he is arguably the best player in the 2nd best league in the world.
> 
> for people to keep saying portland should just sign diamantidis is ignorant. portland already owns rudy's rights, *diamantidis prefers to play in a league where there is inferior competition, therefore making himself look better.* and trajan langdon? really? i know he just led cska to the title, but really, after 4 years of college at duke, and 3 years in the nba, nobody wanted him, he could not get minutes on ANY team. and he is the euroleague finals mvp. he must have gotten alot better in his old age.


He prefers making more money than he would in the NBA and playing in his home country. Unless someone guarantees him the same amount of cash and playing time you can't really blame him for staying put.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Home


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

croco said:


> He prefers making more money than he would in the NBA and playing in his home country. Unless someone guarantees him the same amount of cash and playing time you can't really blame him for staying put.


oh undoubtedly those are his reasons and more, but the bottom line is he prefers to play in that league, and they have inferior competition.


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

drexlersdad said:


> i think a more appropriate description would be that he is arguably the best player in the 2nd best league in the world.


The 2nd best league in the world is the Euroleague and Rudy didn't play there this year... the spanish league can be labeled as the third best league or the 2nd best domestic league but that still doesn't make Fernandez the best player playing in Europe.


----------



## Rule_By_His_Own_Hand (Jun 20, 2006)

drexlersdad said:


> *i think a more appropriate description would be that he is arguably the best player in the 2nd best league in the world. *
> 
> for people to keep saying portland should just sign diamantidis is ignorant. portland already owns rudy's rights, diamantidis prefers to play in a league where there is inferior competition, therefore making himself look better. and trajan langdon? really? i know he just led cska to the title, but really, after 4 years of college at duke, and 3 years in the nba, nobody wanted him, he could not get minutes on ANY team. and he is the euroleague finals mvp. he must have gotten alot better in his old age.


Rudy didn't play in the 2nd best league in the world this year. How many times does this have to be explained? The Spanish league is NOT as good as the Euroleague. It seems the Spanish League has successfully created a media campaign to convince everyone in the US that it is better than the Euroleague (which is in fact noticeably superior to the ACB).

As for Langdon he's like Mike Batiste that type of American player. They are much better players now than when they left the NBA. But that's natrual after years of developing your game. But their NBA prospect is still low even though they are much better because they are undersized for their position. Langdon even at highest levels of Euroleague is a SG or SF because of quickness guarding opposing guards. He's about 6-4 200 and he has no point guard skills. So he's too small for NBA. But yes he's much better than when he came to Europe. There are guys in the NBA that are also small SG's with no point skills and you can look at some that he's better than I would say. And he didn't lead CSKA to the title. Papaloukas and Siskauskas are the key players on that team not him.

Batiste is an NBA player for sure but he's a PF/C that's just his game. He's got a SF body though. But he's not a banger/rebounder/defender like other undersized 4's like say Chuck Hayes or Millsap. He's a scorer and even in Euroleague has problems with rebounding and defense and size. But in NBA he's too slow to play SF and his game is all post up and cuts to the basket and dunking, etc.

But these guys can get a lot better as players in Europe. You can't believe that Langdon is Euroleague Final MVP and believe he is same player as when he was in the NBA. In fact he just now won such an award after years of improving and it's just a one game final anyway.

As for players like Rudy, Spanoulis this a whole different discussion. Complete different level of talent. Diamantidis does not prefer to stay in an inferior league to look better, he in fact is a role player. He's a role player in Euroleague level and would be in NBA level. He's nothing in same league at all with Spanoulis or Rudy in skill set. The point is he's a better fit on Portland than Rudy is and would have a better chance of making it because he doesn't need the ball. He would defend like crazy for Oden and the rest of them. Rudy has to get bunches of shots and the ball in his hands to be useful. If you still can't get this then whatever.


----------



## Rule_By_His_Own_Hand (Jun 20, 2006)

drexlersdad said:


> oh undoubtedly those are his reasons and more, but the bottom line is he prefers to play in that league, and they have inferior competition.


The league Diamantidis played in the Euroleague is better by A LOT than the ULEB Cup or Spanish League Rudy is in this year. And this argument you use to bash Diamantidis on the other hand you use to talk about how good Rudy was against great competition.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Rule_By_His_Own_Hand said:


> Rudy didn't play in the 2nd best league in the world this year. How many times does this have to be explained? The Spanish league is NOT as good as the Euroleague. It seems the Spanish League has successfully created a media campaign to convince everyone in the US that it is better than the Euroleague (which is in fact noticeably superior to the ACB).


Most of the confusion that some Portland fans, like drexslersdad, are having is coming from the GM Kevin Pritchard who has repeatedly said that Rudy plays in the 2nd best domestic league in the world. That's accurate, but most Blazers fans seem to assume that that automatically means it's the best competition outside of the USA, not accurate. But the ACB is still a very good league, there's a reason they had 4 teams competing in the Euroleague(and all advancing to at least the Top 16)

As far as Rudy goes in my personal opinion I think you might be undervaluing him a little. He has competed in the Euroleague, last season, and played well enough to win the Rising Star Award last year. But since then he has continued to grow, seemingly blowing up all over again in the ACB. He's lead DKV to the #2 seed in the ACB playoffs, and has already lead them to qualifying for the next season of Euroleague by way of handily winning the ULEB cup.


----------



## Rule_By_His_Own_Hand (Jun 20, 2006)

Jayps15 said:


> Most of the confusion that some Portland fans, like drexslersdad, are having is coming from the GM Kevin Pritchard who has repeatedly said that Rudy plays in the 2nd best domestic league in the world. That's accurate, but most Blazers fans seem to assume that that automatically means it's the best competition outside of the USA, not accurate. But the ACB is still a very good league, there's a reason they had 4 teams competing in the Euroleague(and all advancing to at least the Top 16)
> 
> As far as Rudy goes in my personal opinion I think you might be undervaluing him a little. He has competed in the Euroleague, last season, and played well enough to win the Rising Star Award last year. But since then he has continued to grow, seemingly blowing up all over again in the ACB. He's lead DKV to the #2 seed in the ACB playoffs, and has already lead them to qualifying for the next season of Euroleague by way of handily winning the ULEB cup.


I'm not underrating him one bit. In fact I might be overrating him. That's why I posted that Brent Barry clip from back in the day because I was using him as a comparison. That got a bunch of fans jumping all over me for underrating Rudy. Well they obviously don't know how good Barry was and I had to post that clip to shut some people up. Just because some of us are saying Rudy is not the best player in Europe does not mean we are underrating him. No. We are simply stating fact. And just because a few Spanish fans here don't like it so what.

Rudy is a talented player yes but frankly this talk reminds me exactly of the hype in the US and Spain that was rampant before Jasekivicius joined the NBA. EVERY single message board was flooded with "he's the greatest European player ever" and to this day you cannot discuss him on a message board with an American fan without having this brought up as a way to diminish Euroleague, like "Jasekivicius was the best European player ever and he sucked in NBA", etc.

Well Jasekivicius was never even the best player on his own team once he got to the big clubs. In Barcelona and Macabbi he was NOT even the best player of his own team. You have to understand there is a tremendous amount of hype and overrating of players from two places in Europe - Spain and Lithuania.

And frankly when people started laughing and making ridiculous comments about the notion that Spanoulis is better than Rudy that's when I KNEW Rudy had been sent into the Spain to NBA hype machine and I can see from Blazers fans reactions here it has been in full effect in Portland. Rudy is capable of playing in the NBA and he's good and talented but you guys are obviously WAY WAY WAY overrating what he's capable of.

As of right now Navarro is definitely better than Rudy is, not even close. Maybe this can give you an idea of why a lot of this hype coming from Spain about Rudy is nonsense. In Spain and Lithuania they do the same thing the US does, they create this huge hype around these young players. Just like in the US very rarely is it ever accurate.

It's a bit scary and sad that STILL NBA GMs cannot get any clue about European basketball. You guys make it sound like Pritchard really thinks Rudy is another Manu or something. Look, he's got potential for sure and good NBA prospects, but look at Belineli he's even more athletic and a better ball handler than Rudy is. Rudy is a better scorer than him thats about it. Belineli is having a horrible start to his career. It's not that these guys can't be good in the NBA it's that it will take time. These guys are projects. This is NOT Manu when he came to the NBA that's all I'm saying. Not that he can't make it in the league just that you guys need to cut him some slack before you make impossible expectations on him.

It's like I said guys like Scola and Navarro probably did the smart thing by waiting before coming to the NBA. Spanoulis didn't play in Houston and left the NBA after a year. Now you can have Spanish fans laugh all day but they are just stating BS and nonsense. Spanoulis IS noticeably more talented and skilled than Rudy is.

So I just hope Portland tones the hype down so Rudy is able to come there and develop. Otherwise if he doesn't play a lot early on he will leave like Spanoulis because the fans will turn on him. And just like Belineli you know he will need support not ideas like "he's a bust because he failed to meet the hype". It's like with Belineli if they let him develop he can make it in the NBA but he has MUCH lower expectations that the ones being placed on Rudy.


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

You're so clueless that I don't even know what to start with. Let's simplify:



Rule_By_His_Own_Hand said:


> Spanoulis IS noticeably more talented and skilled than Rudy is.


Keep dreaming.

Check the Real GM thread on Spanoulis. You're the laughing stock of Germans, Slovenians, French, Turkish and even other Greeks.

Seriously, what's your relationship with the guy?


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

I could see Rudy goin' anywhere from 3-8 depending on team needs.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Assuming a team was certain he could come over this season, I see no reason why he shouldn't go top ten. Probably in the 6-8 range.

Either way the Blazers will be adding some serious talent to their roster this season with Oden, Fernandez and either #13 or a player they acquire for that pick


----------

